# LA Galaxy San Diego Girls DA Website



## LA Galaxy San Diego (Feb 15, 2017)

For more information on the LA Galaxy San Diego Girls Academy program, including tryouts, please visit: http://da.lagalaxysd.com/girls-program/


----------



## Sped (Feb 15, 2017)

Who are the coaches?


----------



## outside! (Feb 15, 2017)

If I had to guess for next year, I would say CD for the 99/00 team. CH will probably have a team as well. I think they are both good coaches that show respect for the players.


----------



## Sped (Feb 15, 2017)

outside! said:


> If I had to guess for next year, I would say CD for the 99/00 team. CH will probably have a team as well. I think they are both good coaches that show respect for the players.


Who else?  They have to have more than 2 coaches with proper licensing, no?


----------



## outside! (Feb 15, 2017)

Those are the two coaches I am pretty certain will have teams. I do not know about the rest. The link has a staff tab that also shows MD and I do know they are working to have more female coaches in the club, which is supposed to be something GDA is pushing for. The staff link also lists MD and SC, but I don't know much about them. Given the speed the the LAGSD website is moving right now, I think there is a lot of interest.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 15, 2017)

outside! said:


> Those are the two coaches I am pretty certain will have teams. I do not know about the rest. The link has a staff tab that also shows MD and I do know they are working to have more female coaches in the club, which is supposed to be something GDA is pushing for. The staff link also lists MD and SC, but I don't know much about them. Given the speed the the LAGSD website is moving right now, I think there is a lot of interest.


It's a shame we can't focus on good coaches rather than gender first.
We lack good coaches- gender is an afterthought at this point


----------



## outside! (Feb 15, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> It's a shame we can't focus on good coaches rather than gender first.
> We lack good coaches- gender is an afterthought at this point


Then again, the lack of good coaches could be attributed to the lack of representation of half the population. The one new female coach I have seen working with the girls plays for the Sea Lions and is already a good coach. I think that quality, qualified, positive female role models for the players should not be underestimated.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 15, 2017)

outside! said:


> Then again, the lack of good coaches could be attributed to the lack of representation of half the population. The one new female coach I have seen working with the girls plays for the Sea Lions and is already a good coach. I think that quality, qualified, positive female role models for the players should not be underestimated.


Agree to an extent. Have yet to be overwhelmed by anyone other than Mac or Lawlor frankly. Lots of not impressive ones in the SoCal circuit


----------



## outside! (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't know who Mac is. I have heard good things about Jen Lawlor, but have never seen her in action. I like Felicia Kappes at Sharks. At LAGSD, the girls are very happy with Courtney Drummond and feel they are learning a lot.


----------



## Sped (Feb 15, 2017)

outside! said:


> Those are the two coaches I am pretty certain will have teams. I do not know about the rest. The link has a staff tab that also shows MD and I do know they are working to have more female coaches in the club, which is supposed to be something GDA is pushing for. The staff link also lists MD and SC, but I don't know much about them. Given the speed the the LAGSD website is moving right now, I think there is a lot of interest.


I'd think they'd be putting that info out there sooner rather than later, but that's just me.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 16, 2017)

Sped said:


> I'd think they'd be putting that info out there sooner rather than later, but that's just me.


With all the vitriol you post about LAGSD, why do you care so much?


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Feb 16, 2017)

Teams already forming and they are doing a great job as a group recruiting and communicating. Very impressed with the process


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 16, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> With all the vitriol you post about LAGSD, why do you care so much?


It's his competition so he's curious that's what I assume. He's very protective of Surf- oddly so I may add. Not in a typical parent way


----------



## Sped (Feb 16, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> It's his competition so he's curious that's what I assume. He's very protective of Surf- oddly so I may add. Not in a typical parent way


I have more kids at Galaxy than I do surf.


----------

